# bees wax as an essential oil ?



## Don'tWorryBeeHappy (May 13, 2011)

Sounds like you're considering using it in soap making. I always add 1-2% beeswax to my soap, however, I melt it and add it to the oils/fats before adding the lye solution. It melts at a higher heat than most other fats, so it might not melt or blend well at the vaseline stage. From what I recall, the main property of soap that beeswax is used for, is the hardness of the soap.


----------



## phillyfireman (Jan 22, 2012)

thanks,!! I think I will add the wax in the melt. I also might just grade some in the vasoline stage. I will post how it went.


----------



## Pops (Nov 29, 2013)

phillyfireman said:


> thanks,!! I think I will add the wax in the melt. I also might just grade some in the vasoline stage. I will post how it went.


How did it went?


----------

